# <<< Monitor for gaming @10k >>>



## crysis (May 8, 2011)

I am posting again as i am still undecided on which monitor to get 

Pls suggest a monitor
*23" 24"only (size now fixed)
Has HDMI port
Low ms and good for gaming*

Budget: 10k approx. EDIT: 15k


This is to go along with this config of mine which i will be getting soon:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3|7500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6970 2GB/MSI HD6970 Lightning(or)ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II/MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr II/OC|21000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|	SeaSonic S12II 620|5100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430| 2600
*Monitor*
|undecided|-
I am looking mainly at Dell and Samsung but others are also fine if better.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 8, 2011)

BenQ E2220HD is perfect choice in your price range for gaming..


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 9, 2011)

If you want a monitor only for gaming the above mentioned model (TN panel) is good and  IPS panel is not required. But if you're going to watch lots of movies then I prefer you to go for an IPS panel because you can watch it from any angle. Otherwise you will surely have a buyer's remorse like me  after buying a 20" LCD TN panel monitor. Go for Dell Ultrasharp series monitors. 

Check out the below mentioned monitor
*UltraSharp U2211H 54.6cm (21.5 inch) Monitor Details | Dell India*

or from Samsung brand
*The most comfortable viewing experience for you - PX2370 - Desktop Monitior - Monitor | SAMSUNG*

and also check out Viewsonic brand
ViewSonic - Products - VP2365wb

But price for an IPS panel monitor will be Rs.14k-18.5k (Cheapest one is dell model for Rs.13.5k). In a nutshell if you cannot afford monitor more than Rs.10k go for normal Full HD TN panel which is awesome for gaming 

Follow this link which will help you decide your monitor
*Techtree.com India > Features > How to Choose the Right Monitor*


----------



## dinesh (May 9, 2011)

samsungpx2370 not avl in munbai


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Look for Samsung P2350.


----------



## crysis (May 9, 2011)

I have spent the last few days reading volumes about IPS and TN panels especially the ones mentioned above.

I am inclined on buying this dell monitor 
UltraSharp U2211H 54.6cm (21.5 inch) Monitor Details | Dell India

or the 23" incher if budget permits. 

*Any suggestions for other IPS panels around 15k*

>>>>I think i will go for the 23 incher.

Dell UltraSharp U2311H FREE SHIPPING

Where to get this dell monitor from?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 9, 2011)

well first decide your budget.. one option is E2220HD and others are falling out of your 10k budget..


----------



## crysis (May 9, 2011)

Can you please also give prices along side the options given

All of them seem good:

This is a 23" The most comfortable viewing experience for you - PX2370 - Desktop Monitior - Monitor | SAMSUNG

this is 21.5" BenQ Global | Products - LCD Monitors - E2220HD
i will check out the other models in the web site


----------



## crysis (May 9, 2011)

I have increased the budget to 15k now.


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

BenQ V2420H, Samsung P2370MS, Dell UltraSharp U2311H


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 10, 2011)

go with Dell IPS panel monitor you will get gr8 picture quality can be used for viewing movies also..


----------

